# My Worst Falls



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

My first year snowboarding my brothers were taunting me and pushing me to go harder, so i decided to go for it and 50-50 a hand rail. Easy, right? Not for me haha, i got on and panicked. so i slipped off slamming my face directly on the rail, then falling 10 or ft off the side, onto ice. I had shattered the full bridge of my nose and broken my eye socket, if that wasn't enough i had a decent concussion. 

My second one isn't as bad, but i still got knocked up. i was going down the trail minding my business, and had to stop to wait for my dad and brothers. As im standing on the side of the trail my mind goes dark and i wake up bloodied and with a few medics around me. Turns out a (large to say the least) skier had lost control or forgotten how to turn, so i got wrecked by a 250 lbs skier flying. I had 3rd degree "ice burn", my doctor called it, on my forhead, anothher shattered nose, and i lost 2 teeth in the mixt.

this season (starting dec. 10) i will be attempting my first front flip, so if things go awry ill be sure to be back on here


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

props for staying aggressive...good luck man :thumbsup:


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

gnarbuckets. Keep up the good work.


----------



## AirBender (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh my God... x_x lol, that must've hurt. 
Were you actually wearing good protection though?  Cause I might be a little more shocked if you did and it didn't help one bit.
Grats for the attitude indeed.  Others might've given up by now. :laugh: Everything for the thrill though, right?


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys haha, it has been rough but yes i cant get enough of the sport no matter what. to answer your question AirBender, yes i was wearing a helmet on both occasions, but on both occasions i slammed my face so no protection >.<... but i did save myself from a nasty concussion by wearing the helmet atleast. The helmet is a R.E.D shaun white i believe, so i'd consider it a good upgrade to my old helmets

and i'd expect to hear from me again on this thread-tons of skiers at my local resorts haha, some are okay, but otherwise most of them are complete idiots.. thanks for the goodluck's, ill need it


----------

